# shedding



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

winter is over and my dog is about to start shedding. should I keep him outside or inside?


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Keep him inside, but maybe brush him outside. I have been giving mine a good brushing every other day for a week. And get a good vacuum/ dust mop.


----------



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Do u still get hair in your house?


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Always keep the dogs inside. Just brush more often. We use the furminator with Zoey and it seems to work really well.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Of course, but at least if I brush him outside the majority stays out there.


----------



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a furminator as well and it's never ending with those things. Vacuum?


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Oscar101 said:


> Do u still get hair in your house?


You picked the wrong breed if shedding is a issue with you.

Everytime you touch a GSD they shed lol you can brush your dog for 2 hours straight and still there going to shed.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a furminator which really helps reduce the shedding, but it will never elminate the shedding completely. I use it a few times a week and Ralphie loves it. I use it both inside and outside, but vaccuum up afterwards when we're inside. Two cats and a GSD make for a very hairy house, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Ive never tried the vacuum before, I think she would try to attack it lol


----------



## Oscar101 (Jul 3, 2012)

lol


----------

